# Basement stair width code??



## wheatshocker

I'm having trouble interpreting IRC Section 311.7 pertaining to stair width code.
https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IRC2018/chapter-3-building-planning

For purposes of determining code compliance on new residential basement stair width, is stair width measurement supposed to be taken at some distance above the surface of the stair steps, or is measurement supposed to be taken at stair treads (ie: surface of the stair steps)?

My stairs have a baseboard on each side of the stairs (1/2" thick), and stair width measurement is 35" at tread (baseboard-to-baseboard), however, a few inches above the baseboard, the stair width measures 36" (paint-to-paint).

I'm thinking my home builder has sized my stairs too narrow to meet code, but he disagrees.

Does this stair width meet building code requirement or not?

Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin

Your contractor is correct
2018 IRC
R311.7 Stairways.

R311.7.1 Width.
Stairways shall be not less than 36 inches (914 mm) in clear width at all points above the permitted handrail height and below the required headroom height. The clear width of stairways at and below the handrail height, including treads and landings, shall be not less than 311/2 inches (787 mm) where a handrail is installed on one side and 27 inches (698 mm) where handrails are installed on both sides.


----------



## classicT

wheatshocker said:


> My stairs have a baseboard on each side of the stairs (1/2" thick), and stair width measurement is 35" at tread (baseboard-to-baseboard), however, a few inches above the baseboard, the stair width measures 36" (paint-to-paint).
> 
> I'm thinking my home builder has sized my stairs too narrow to meet code, but he disagrees.


From description, all is well. Code (below) requires minimum 36-inch width above handrail and below headroom height. Minimum width below handrail is 31-1/2-inches.
*
R311.7.1 Width*
Stairways shall be not less than 36 inches (914 mm) in clear width at all points above the permitted handrail height and below the required headroom height. Handrails shall not project more than 4 1/2 inches (114 mm) on either side of the stairway and the clear width of the stairway at and below the handrail height, including treads and landings, shall be not less than 31 1/2 inches (787 mm) where a handrail is installed on one side and 27 inches (698 mm) where handrails are provided on both sides. 
*Exception:* The width of spiral stairways shall be in accordance with Section R311.7.10.1.​


----------



## fatboy

I concur with the Gents above, all is well.


----------



## wheatshocker

Thanks for confirmation guys.

Now if I can just figure out what to do about non-code, framing issues that the builder messed up. 

1) Utility room too narrow for adjoining (facing) doors to open without crashing into each other when opened simultaneously, instead of having a gap between them, as designed.

2) Bedroom door recesses (in basement) too narrow, so that doors won't swing fully open into them (doors bumps corner of recesses).

Problem is, these are unfixable, since you can't move walls after construction.

Builders proposed 'solution' (NOT): 
1) Tear out the wide door and replace with narrow door so a gap is between door edges when opened simultaneously.
2) Switch door hinge so swings out into the hallway, instead of inward to recess.

The room dimensions were changed (intentionally or unintentionally) from what the approved building plan calls for. Seems like a 'breach of contract' to me. I am NOT happy.

The builder does not want to buy my house back, as I proposed.

Thanks in advance for any ideas.
-wheatshocker


----------



## classicT

wheatshocker said:


> Thanks for confirmation guys.
> 
> Now if I can just figure out what to do about non-code, framing issues that the builder messed up.
> 
> 1) Utility room too narrow for adjoining (facing) doors to open without crashing into each other when opened simultaneously, instead of having a gap between them, as designed.
> 
> 2) Bedroom door recesses (in basement) too narrow, so that doors won't swing fully open into them (doors bumps corner of recesses).
> 
> Problem is, these are unfixable, since you can't move walls after construction.
> 
> Builders proposed 'solution' (NOT):
> 1) Tear out the wide door and replace with narrow door so a gap is between door edges when opened simultaneously.
> 2) Switch door hinge so swings out into the hallway, instead of inward to recess.
> 
> The room dimensions were changed (intentionally or unintentionally) from what the approved building plan calls for. Seems like a 'breach of contract' to me. I am NOT happy.
> 
> The builder does not want to buy my house back, as I proposed.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas.
> -wheatshocker


Sounds like it is too late now, but don't take legal possession of the home until all is completed to your desire.


----------



## Pcinspector1

wheatshocker said:


> The builder does not want to buy my house back, as I proposed.



Check your construction contract for lumber grade used (#2 and better), see if Utility #3 was substituted, oldest trick in the book. Check floor joist swap from Douglas Fir to Hem Fir, some hem fir doesn't meet the spans.


----------



## wheatshocker

Ty J. said:


> Sounds like it is too late now, but don't take legal possession of the home until all is completed to your desire.



Thanks for the suggestion Ty. 
Unfortunately, I already bought the home and moved in, only to discover these issues AFTERWARDS. City inspectors failed to perform proper oversight and enforcement prior to move-in, so I'm now stuck with it. The builder is doesn't want to do anything, and even laughed it off as a joke when I brought it to his attention. Grrr.

The home is livable, but I'm afraid these framing issues may be more obvious to more alert buyers in the future. Thus, the market value of my home may be substantially diminished, as a result.

Thanks,
-wheatshocker


----------



## TZJR

wheatshocker said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Ty.
> Unfortunately, I already bought the home and moved in, only to discover these issues AFTERWARDS. City inspectors failed to perform proper oversight and enforcement prior to move-in, so I'm now stuck with it. The builder is doesn't want to do anything, and even laughed it off as a joke when I brought it to his attention. Grrr.
> 
> The home is livable, but I'm afraid these framing issues may be more obvious to more alert buyers in the future. Thus, the market value of my home may be substantially diminished, as a result.
> 
> Thanks,
> -wheatshocker



1st off and don't answer this, but did you buy a builders home off sketched floor plans verse your personally owned Architectural Drawings forewhich you hired a GC to construct for you.

If it is the first, not sure there is anything you can do, normally the contracts are based on concept designs and that's why you walk it before you close, if it is the later then you could check with your Home Builders Warranty and I would check and see if this so called change from drawings without written approval is flagable.

If it is a renovation and not a new home, well that is something totally different also.

City inspectors the last time I checked don't check for knocking door swings and only inspect to make sure what was built complies with minimum safety, they don't check that the "home" was built to the exact measurements on door placement within a on common wall.  Also if the door swing is 90 degrees to open it is considered compliant, being able to swing past 90 is not measured i blieve, think as it as if you had a wall directly as you entered the room, some buddy correct me if I am wrong on that.

As to the width of the stairway, the inspector would measure wall to wall width above the handrails as noted by others above or inside the handrail edge to the other side to check minimum clearance requirements.  The base at the bottom or stringer bump-in is under the handrails vertical line and thus considered exempt.  

If the stairway width is truly non-compliant that is something you can take up with your Home Buyers warranty company and as to the doors?  I would be surprised if it has any effect on a homes value when a realtor comes in to put a number on it to sell or the town reviews for taxes on it's worth.  

I also doubt if the home is in a location that buyers want to live, these items may be looked at by a purchaser and they say, you know I don't like those 2 doors bumping each other and that other door only opens 90 degrees so let's look for other homes, if that is the check mark for purchasing a home, well I guess I am getting to old.

In the end, if the inspector missed something, again that is a Home Buyers Warranty issue, that is why they make builders provide them when selling new homes.

Regards - Tom


----------



## classicT

TZJR said:


> 1st off and don't answer this, but did you buy a builders home off sketched floor plans verse your personally owned Architectural Drawings forewhich you hired a GC to construct for you.
> 
> If it is the first, not sure there is anything you can do, normally the contracts are based on concept designs and that's why you walk it before you close, if it is the later then you could check with your Home Builders Warranty and I would check and see if this so called change from drawings without written approval is flagable.
> 
> If it is a renovation and not a new home, well that is something totally different also.
> 
> City inspectors the last time I checked don't check for knocking door swings and only inspect to make sure what was built complies with minimum safety, they don't check that the "home" was built to the exact measurements on door placement within a on common wall.  Also if the door swing is 90 degrees to open it is considered compliant, being able to swing past 90 is not measured i blieve, think as it as if you had a wall directly as you entered the room, some buddy correct me if I am wrong on that.
> 
> As to the width of the stairway, the inspector would measure wall to wall width above the handrails as noted by others above or inside the handrail edge to the other side to check minimum clearance requirements.  The base at the bottom or stringer bump-in is under the handrails vertical line and thus considered exempt.
> 
> If the stairway width is truly non-compliant that is something you can take up with your Home Buyers warranty company and as to the doors?  I would be surprised if it has any effect on a homes value when a realtor comes in to put a number on it to sell or the town reviews for taxes on it's worth.
> 
> I also doubt if the home is in a location that buyers want to live, these items may be looked at by a purchaser and they say, you know I don't like those 2 doors bumping each other and that other door only opens 90 degrees so let's look for other homes, if that is the check mark for purchasing a home, well I guess I am getting to old.
> 
> In the end, if the inspector missed something, again that is a Home Buyers Warranty issue, that is why they make builders provide them when selling new homes.
> 
> Regards - Tom


Ditto


----------



## ADAguy

Woe is me, how are you suppose to move furniture up and down that stair?


----------

